# Tunstall Court - Hartlepool - Feb 2012



## Krypton (Feb 16, 2012)

Visited with Jippers, BlueBird, Ezykiel and GhostCamera.

Buit by the famous shipbuilding familly the Furness's in 1899. When shipbuilding began to dry up in the town they moved further afield in in 1948 handed the house to the local authority for education purposes. It served as a college/school and later a training centre before closing in 2005. 'It had property guardians' after, however this scheme was short lived and the house was abandoned. 

It is set to be converted into Luxury Apartments.

Hope they do it soon or it might fall down!








Has a Swimming Pool under here








































This reminds me of Bohemian Rhapsody, and no, before someone suggests it, i am not having a wee 

Krypton


----------



## RichardH (Feb 16, 2012)

Krypton said:


> This reminds me of Bohemian Rhapsody, and no, before someone suggests it, i am not having a wee



But have you just killed a man?


----------



## Krypton (Feb 16, 2012)

No, nor did i put a gin against his head as a matter of fact..


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 17, 2012)

Doesn,t look like it will last much longer!


----------



## Krypton (Feb 17, 2012)

The majority of damaged happened within two years of closing - it hasnt changed much within the last 3 years apart from the ballroom getting burned down in 2010.

The local yobs obviously got bored and moved onto somewhere else.


----------



## maximus (Feb 17, 2012)

Krypton said:


> No, nor did i put a *gin* against his head as a matter of fact..



Does he prefer vodka?


----------



## stesh (Feb 17, 2012)

I see a little mouse!


----------

